# Ясная Поляна - восставший из пепла.



## andrey.p6 (26 Апр 2019)

Приветствую всех форумчан!
По счастливому стечению обстоятельств стал я владельцем некоторого количества хлама, именуемого когда-то Тульским цельнопланочным (он же ЯП без выборки). Состояние видно на фото.
Вопрос: как разумно распорядиться этим добром? Может у кого-то был опыт переделки кускового инструмента под внутренности от ЯП?
Восстанавливать именно в этом корпусе мне кажется нецелесообразно, т.к.: 
1. Гриф под замену. Где сейчас такой найти? + Отсутствуют все рычаги с кнопками третьего ряда.
2. Меха нет (но есть рамки, хотя одна расклеилась в углу в месте сокдинения). Изготовить новый мех вкупе с остальными работами по восстановлению - недешево выйдет.
3. Целлулоиду пришёл конец, в некоторых местах его нет (видно дерево), в других местах большие царапины, не заполируются, сошлифуется до дерева. Тут 2 варианта: снять полностью целлулоид и покрасить корпус. Или перетянуть целлулоид. Никто не в курсе, сколько будет стоить перетяжка всего баяна новым целлулоидом? Просто интересно.
По итогу, даже если учитывать что это добро не стоило мне ничего, ремонт грифа (а его нужно менять или изготавливать новый), ремонт корпуса, изготовление меха - всё это выйдет в такую сумму за которую можно купить целый вполне рабочий такой же баян.
Ещё была мысль взять оркестровую Поляну - бывают на 4 октавы от соль до соль (против 5 октав в полноценной Поляне), и как-то вкорячить туда левый полукорпус, который имеется в наличии. Но тут проблема - оркестровая версия на 5 сантиметров ниже((
Ещё такой вопрос: как определить, кто изготовил аккорд? На басовых планках стоит клеймо буква А.
И ещё вопрос: никто не знает, как тут снимаются резонаторы левого полукорпуса? И имеется ли вообще возможность быстрого съёма, или же они вмонтированы в полукорпус?
Кто что думает по поводу вышеизложенного?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте ! Я бы посоветывал 
вам отдать это всё мастеру, доплатить денюшку и взять у него уже рабочий инструмент.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Апр 2019)

Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Калуге на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Калуге. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## andrey.p6 (26 Апр 2019)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Калуге на Avito
> 
> 
> Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Калуге. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito
> ...


Что Вы имели ввиду этим объявлением?
Спасибо за совет. Может быть Вы знаете такого мастера?


----------



## andrey.p6 (26 Апр 2019)

В дополнение темы: видел на Авито вот такого мутанта. Правый полукорпус от тульского кускового с расширенным диапазоном (внутри резонаторы на цельной планке), а мех и всё остальное - от старой Поляны, ещё с металлическими углами.


----------



## hovrin120 (29 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> В дополнение темы: видел на Авито вот такого мутанта. Правый полукорпус от тульского кускового с расширенным диапазоном (внутри резонаторы на цельной планке), а мех и всё остальное - от старой Поляны, ещё с металлическими углами.


У Тульского баяна с расширенным диапазоном 61 кнопка а у искалеченой Поляны 64, планки влезут или нет? Если влезут, то проблем нет, переставил и все.


----------



## andrey.p6 (29 Апр 2019)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> У Тульского баяна с расширенным диапазоном 61 кнопка а у искалеченой Поляны 64, планки влезут или нет? Если влезут, то проблем нет, переставил и все.


Главное чтобы резонатор влез. Или переставить тогда планки на резонатор кускового баяна, шаг вроде должен совпадать. Там верх диапазона на поляне планки стоят на корпусе, если они не поместятся - не беда, они для меня не важны.
Куда бОльшая проблема кроется в мехе и левом полукорпусе. 
Написал на Авито владельцам баянов Тула-201 и Мелодия (тот что Тульский полный) с просьбой сделать нужные мне замеры. Очень огорчило отсутствие отзывчивости у людей. Из 20 человек откликнулось всего 5 или 6. Остальные отвечают "загугли", "они все стандартные" и "зачем тебе размеры самого баяна, я всё равно его тебе в чемодане отправлю". Ну да ладно, это лирическое отступление.
По тем данным, что я получил, расстояние между полукорпусами меньше на 2.5см в сравнении с моей Поляной (есть ещё один инструмент, исправный и с мехом). И эта разница может оказаться критичной. Но и это ещё не всё. Поляна всё же на 1-2 сантиметра выше этих баянов (показатели измерений разнятся, но всё равно Поляна выше). Соответственно, речи быть не может о том, чтобы поставить на Тульский полный баян целый полукорпус от Поляны.
По левой стороне мне видится только 1 вариант: переносить все внутренности левой части вместе с декой, механикой, резонаторами и горкой в новый корпус, предварительно выпилив в нём необходимого размера проём. Очень геморно, и дорого (если есть такой человек, который возьмётся за это). И заодно делать вставку между мехом и полукорпусом.
Видел на Авито что человек ставит на Грандину подобным образом левую сторону от Поляны. И делает как раз вставку между мехом и левым прлукорпусом. Готовый такой инструмент он продаёт за 100к. И пишет что может переделать инструмент, который ему предоставят. Думаю, стоимость таких работ у него встанет в такую сумму, за которую можно взять уже целую Поляну.
Написал тут много букв, не знаю, будет ли кто-то это читать. Но я остыл к этой затее. Учитывая что у меня уже есть рабочая Поляна, для себя не вижу смысла заниматься этим анонизмом. 
Всвязи с этим меня вопрос: за какую сумму можно продать подобные останки? Сколько просить за это "добро"? А может быть кто-то желает стать обладателем сих чудесных латунных планок с литерами "А" на всех басовых планках.))
На всякий случай, может кому-то пригодится, размеры Поляны на фото.


----------

